# Keeping horses at home (future plans)



## polkapiggy (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm looking into the idea of having my own stable block outside my future house. My dream is to buy an old house in the countryside with a bit of land and do it up. I want to build a 2-4 horse stable block and a small sand arena, I would only need to have a couple paddocks, as I would have a total max of 4 horses. I've also had the idea of possibly offering one-to-one lessons to people or offering basic classes for children depending on whether or not I get my instructors certificate, which could supplement my income. 

I was just wondering if anyone else has done anything similar to this? Or could tell me anything about it? Perhaps the costs involved? Please bear in mind this is a dream, and will probably not be happening for about 10 years.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

That is my future plan to. But a much bigger barn. 
I am going to be having my horse Babee Princess Beauty and then a future horse for me as my show horse. Then a few other beginner typ horses. Just look up barn plans and arena plans they can come up with so much and give you some ideas of what to look for that wont cost you much, 
good luck


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Well one thing I do know is that you want to watch out for properties with open water, because there are usually rules about building a pasture/barn close to water. Also you'll want to ask where the septic field of the house is located.


----------



## stormylass (Jul 12, 2012)

Well polkapiggy that is what makes getting up in the morning worthwhile!! A dream and you can do it!!! start thinking and planning and go to as many different barns, and stable big ,small spend time on them ask the people. I did exactly what you are talking about and I give lessons, and board horses and buy and sell horses(I also have race horses). I was soooo excited to finally have my dream coming true and believe me am still greatful, but I didnt see some of the things with my farm that are a reeeeeaaaal pain in the butt.Now I go around and I see things that I like or dont like, you see things that can work or would never work for you. I say this because once you buy it you have to live with it and sometimes it is not a big deal, but in my case the ground had such a slight slope that all the water drains down to the barn ...never ever floods the barn(can you believe it) but the the ground in front of the shed row stalls becomes quite dangerous and deep with mud ...I now know I would never put a barn there and how to make better drainage things I would never have thought of before, so now I know when I buy another place or build I will have more experience with how to look at things to make it the perfect place for me!!! Gooooood Luck and just keeeep your dream going!!!!!! never let anyone tell you ,you cant do it!!!! It is even better than you can imagine (drainage and all LOL)!!!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey, good work if you can get it! Check out property zoning and development usage regulations, insurance, and market sustainability (ie how does it look in the area for potential students -- population, existing competitors, etc.).


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

My dream is in progress. I keep my 4 horses at home, but don't give lessons. Two years ago we purchased a 8 acre hay field with a newer house on it. There was nothing set up for horses, so we did the fencing etc from scratch. Our horses live outside 24-7 and have run in shelters, so we don't have a stable...yet. Hopefully that is next summers project. So far, I am quite happy with how it is turning out, but we have learned a few lessons along the way. Some things to consider are...

1. Expect to expand. We set up for two horses and now have 4.
2. Plan for a good place to ride. We have a flat spot in our pasture we use, but I miss having a designated ring with good footing. We do have a portable round pen for training. Grading and preparing a base to ride on is expensive.
3. Make space for feed and tack storage. Right now our tack is in the trailer / garage and we store hay under a tarp on pallets. This arrangement works for now, but a secure barn would be ideal. Cost to build a 36 x 36 barn around here runs $20-40,000.
4. Plan for maintenance equipment for mending fences, landscaping, etc. This is a considerable expense, but a must. Expect to spend $10-30,000 on equipment.
5. Have a trailer available on site. We haul out for lessons, riding, vet work, etc. the trailer is very handy and keeps us connected to other horse people. Costs vary dramatically but a modest truck and trailer can be had for about $8000.
6. Plan for feed and water supply. We have 2 reliable feed suppliersso we never have to scramble to find feed. I pasture for the summer but budget about $2000 per year for hay and $1000 for concentrates. I would like to trench in auto waterers with heaters, but right now it is an expense I cannot afford. In the meantime, we fill troughs with hoses.
7. Buy good insurance. You need to protect yourself from liability and protect your assets including property, tack and livestock. Make sure you have good coverage for your situation. 
8. Find a good farrier and vet that will come to you reasonably. Most charge travel fees. I pay about $40 per horse every 6 weeks for hoof trimming (no shoes) and spend about $200/horse/ year on vet services for healthy animals. I haul into the vet, but the farrier comes to me.

I can't think of much more for now except to wish you the best in achieving your dreams!


----------

